# Training Material References



## Chris Kingrea (Jan 3, 2003)

Since people are commonly asking for published training resources, I thought (as it was recommended for me to do  ) I should post MY recommendations/reviews here. Of the material I've read or watched to date, which would include several but not ALL, I personally recommend the following : 

(1) "_10 Minute Retriever_" by John and Amy Dahl. Written in a manner the first time trainer should be able to comprehend and apply. Book covers topics through what is considered to be "the basics", including but not limited to puppy raising, obedience training, and force fetching. This would be a great book to start with for the first timer.

(2) Mike Lardy's material including two Training Articles manuals (Vol I and II) and three videos Total Retriever Training, Total Retriever Marking, and E-collar Conditioning. I highly recommend obtaining all of the above, but for those either limited by budget or "information overload", training Articles Vol. #1 would put you on a good start. This manual basically parallels what can be found in the Total Retriever TRAINING video series. However, the videos will help to visually put the information into context. This material has revolutionized much (not all) of today's successful mainstream training methods.

(3) "_Smartworks_ I and II" manuals by Evan Graham. IMO Evan's stuff, overall, contains more information than the previous, and fills in some of the pieces of the puzzle. Although these manuals contain information that any working retriever owner could employ, I especially feel that the novice aspiring hunt tester or field trialer could benefit from them. Of course, of the two, Vol. #1 would be the place to start. 

(4) Rex Carr-Dave Rorem training video. Features the late, great master himself. Mr. Carr's methods, techniques, philosophy provides the basis for all the other material I've recommended here. Without his knowledge and contributions, none of the others would exist. I consider this video to be a historical treasure, full of valuable information (and entertainment  ) and would be a great addition to your "library"; however, I personally feel it is probably better suited as a supplement to any of the aforementioned material. 


All of these, despite their slight variances, do NOT contradict with one another in overall philosophy since all are based on a "Carr approach". Hope this helps.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

ttt


----------

